# flush hinge problem



## ken andrews (6 Feb 2019)

Morning, my Achilles heel is hinges, i always manage to mess a project up when fitting the hinge,now, i have used two brass flush hinges ( easy to fit) to the lid of pine chest, i put a quite a large bevel on the underside of the flap but the flap still binds and does not close properly, i know its must seem a simple problem to fix with most if you but can someone please point me i the right direction.


----------



## Noel (7 Feb 2019)

ken andrews":1sfigo0i said:


> Morning, my Achilles heel is hinges, i always manage to mess a project up when fitting the hinge,now, i have used two brass flush hinges ( easy to fit) to the lid of pine chest, i put a quite a large bevel on the underside of the flap but the flap still binds and does not close properly, i know its must seem a simple problem to fix with most if you but can someone please point me i the right direction.



Ken, could you post a picture? Suspect you might need bigger hinges.


----------



## MikeG. (7 Feb 2019)

Are your screw heads protruding?

Take a non-permanent felt tip pen, and scribble all over your hinges, then hold a piece of paper in place and shut the lid. Your problem should reveal itself when you examine the paper.


----------

